# Dotson Designs...decals, wood carving, game calls.



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

My niece and her husband have started a little side business and I thought I would list it here. She does decals (for car windows or anything else) and also other customized items. He does wood working and makes game calls (deer, turkey and duck). They are such a precious young couple and I thought I would put a link to their Facebook here and maybe help them drum up a bit of business. I am putting a pic of the latest decal I had her make. I originally wanted it in black but ended up having her do it in white so it would show better on my tinted windows. Once I have it on my car I will change it to a better pic without the cover sheet over it.

https://www.facebook.com/DotsonDesigns87/


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Aaahhhh I love that! So cute


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks!  Here it is on my car so you can actually see it better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Thats cute


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

